# Replacement for MAC Charged Water Cleanser?



## jillybean (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm so bummed that MAC discontinued my beloved Charged Water Cleanser. I would buy 3-4 at a time and am now down to my last one. Does anyone know of a product that is similar?

  I wash my face with a face wash such as Murad Clarifying, Philosophy Purity Made Simple, then use the Charged Water, then serum, retinol and moisturizer. I like that the cleanser is like a deep clean, getting everything that the face wash didn't. Anyone know of a replacement?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 3, 2015)

If you think your first cleansers aren't getting everything, IMO, you need a better, more thorough cleanser.  If you want something super thorough, I recommend something like Nude's Omega Cleansing Jelly. (Or some sort of balm or cream cleanser.) It works for all skin types, and you use it similarly to a cleansing oil. No double cleansing.  If you like Charged Water as a hydrating toner, the spray is still available, as you may know.


----------



## arch (Sep 4, 2015)

Who wants to bet MAC will simply repackage this and call it micellar water?  Before buying new cleansers altogether, have you tried using your current ones with a washcloth to get a deep clean? If you meant something more along the lines of just removing any last traces of makeup, I'd recommend getting a couple of samples of Paula's Choice Resist Anti-Aging Toner. Although the word "toner" might throw some people off, it has a milky texture that makes it feel more substantial and thorough than water-like toners, which is why I use/consider it more like a last step in my cleansing routine than strictly part of my toning step, per se.


----------



## jillybean (Sep 5, 2015)

Shelly, I have tried tons of cleansers and whenever I would use the Charged Water after, there are still traces of makeup left on my cotton round. My esthetician suggested double cleansing so was doing it that way. I will take a look at the product you suggested!

  arch, that would be something MAC would totally do but don't know how well it sold. They aren't really known for their skin care compared to other lines. I haven't tried a washcloth but may give that a whirl.

  Thanks for your replies!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 6, 2015)

jillybean said:


> Shelly, I have tried tons of cleansers and whenever I would use the Charged Water after, there are still traces of makeup left on my cotton round. My esthetician suggested double cleansing so was doing it that way. I will take a look at the product you suggested!  arch, that would be something MAC would totally do but don't know how well it sold. They aren't really known for their skin care compared to other lines. I haven't tried a washcloth but may give that a whirl.  Thanks for your replies!


  *facepalm*  Yeah, you're right; you would go in with a second cleanse after makeup removal! Silly me. (I still rec trying a cleansing balm or oil, though.)


----------

